# DNLA formats



## AZDude (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone know what format to use to be able to use the fast foreword and reverse. I've used h264, MKV and a few others. Have also used both playon and tversity. No matter what I use, fast foreword and rewind don't work. Would love to be able to use these two features. any ideas?

Dave


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try MPEG-2


----------



## AZDude (Apr 22, 2012)

Converting one now, will check it out in the morning.

Thanks, I will report the results.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall it from similar question at DTV forum ...


----------



## AZDude (Apr 22, 2012)

MPEG-2 didn't work


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's most usable format ... something wrong there ...


----------



## AZDude (Apr 22, 2012)

Let me clarify, The video works, I just can't fast foreword or rewind.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Real DNLA (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DLNA) is just about any format there is on the market. My LG BDP plays just about anything (DivX®/DivX HD, MPEG4 AVC, [email protected], MPEG2, SMPTE VC1, [email protected], [email protected], AVCHD, MKV to name a few.) and it's great. But knowing DISH, they will have what "they think" is what is should be. I find that .mkv files are the best and depending on how they are created they can rival Blu-rays in picture and audio and be quite small.


----------



## Gerard (May 10, 2012)

AZDude said:


> Does anyone know what format to use to be able to use the fast foreword and reverse. I've used h264, MKV and a few others. Have also used both playon and tversity. No matter what I use, fast foreword and rewind don't work. Would love to be able to use these two features. any ideas?
> 
> Dave


I have a Hopper and 3 Joeys. 
I also use the DLNA feature (Home Media App). I tried Serviio 1st. Serviio works great with my Sony bluray player because it plays all kinds of different formats. Serviio did not work well for the Hopper/Joeys because my media is in several formats.

I don't have the time to convert everything to Mpeg 2. So I started using PlayOn media server.
The PlayOn media servers default settings will transcode all of my media formats to Mpeg 2 (or whatever video file type that the H/J systems can play). The drawback is the transcoding does not allow you to fast forward or rewind.
That is just something you have to deal with if the formatted video file type is not supported by the H/J system.

The Good news is there is a place in the PlayOn settings that you can make exemptions to certain video file types (Will not transcode). E.g. By inputting Mpeg 2, you can tell PlayOn NOT to transcode those video file types. 
So as long as those file type are supported by H/J system without transcoding them, you will be able to fast forward and review (kind of choppy but, works)

Also, if anybody reading this does not know. PlayOn media server charges a monthly fee for their software but, if you only use it for your media and not any of the other stuff, hulu, Amazon, Netflix etc... It works very well provided it is being run on a fairly fast computer.

Hope this helps.

If you need further clarification, let me know.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Gerard,

I see there is now a PlayOn Lite version that didn't exist the last time I looked at PlayOn. Are you saying that the Lite version will stream all your personal media files?


----------



## Gerard (May 10, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Gerard,
> 
> I see there is now a PlayOn Lite version that didn't exist the last time I looked at PlayOn. Are you saying that the Lite version will stream all your personal media files?


That is exactly what I am talking about.


----------

